# Dr Claus Gerling - Tradingpro



## darian (1 September 2005)

Hi, 
Just wondering if anyone heard of or have done Dr Claus Gerling and his share trading course? I went to his seminar last nite, and I'm tempted to try. It costs around $4,000. He uses Metastock and has developed a system to trade stocks and derivatives. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Happy (1 September 2005)

Never heard of, but price looks like half the price of typical "gem like" course couple of years ago.

If this course is 2-weeks to 4-weeks course 3 to 4 times a week for 4 hours it is probably not too expensive.
If this is 2 days course or worse 1 day 4 - 6 hours crush course, looks bit pricey.

It is your money, and looks that you made the decision and look for some YES votes, could be wrong.
But if you spend the money, and attend, let us know what do you think.

But Nick Radage or Jose can do you a trading system, backtested with support for less.


----------



## darian (1 September 2005)

Hi Newbie, 
Thanks for your advice...the course goes for 2 days, after that they give you a password to access the website for his daily commentaries, and recommendations for 12 months.....Unlimited phone, software, email support and development of trading plan and much more,all provided in the cost. May i ask who is Nick Radage and Jose??

Thanks.


----------



## Happy (1 September 2005)

Nick Radage, until recently Macquarie Bank Associate Manager, now Private Licensed Trader, educator, wrote a book, and has trading advice forum for around $50 a month, so you have his advice for a year for much less, and you can use the change for broker fees for a year.
Can be found: http://www.reefcap.com/

Jose known around the traps as programming freak – kind of Metastock, Tradestation and few other programs genius. 
Does not have License, but his systems are real gems 
Can be found: http://www.metastocktools.com/


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2005)

Ive done Nick Radges couse back in 98.

He's the way I'd go---simply because I know the guy and he's genuine.
He is a proven trader and was obviously thought highly of at Maquarie.

Over the years I have to say that Nicks influence helped me find a profitable trading model that suits me.

If its a trading method you want,
Techtrader which I developed 3.5 yrs ago is available for ZERO.

Its traded live on Nicks site and has returned approx 150% on initial capital each year for the last 3.5 yrs.
I'm happy for you to forward a $4000 cheque for it if you like.   

Nick is also available on site or by email.Speaks regularly to ATAA meetings.
Australian technical analysis associations all over Australia and NZ.


----------



## mikeg (1 September 2005)

Hi Tech/A, I am interested in your Techtrader. Had a look at Reef, but could not see it.


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2005)

Mike there are over 300 pages on Reef.
All in Follow My trade.
Someone actually read all of them a few months ago and told me it took them a week!

Anyway here they are.(Well some of them) Search the archives on Reef if you want more.

http://lightning.he.net/cgi-bin/suid/~reefcap/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=8


----------



## darian (1 September 2005)

Thankyou all for all your advice! I will definitely look into Nick's courses, they do sound cheaper! Its good to know that someone has tried it and  its not a scam!!!


----------



## darian (1 September 2005)

Hi Tech/a
I would want to know more about Nick's course. What information will i get that is not available on share trading websites or in books? Is it easy to follow and does he use a software to demonstrate when to enter and exit the market? will he tell you what criterias to put into a software to get the results you want? do we get any course notes? how long does it take to complete?

Ive read somewhere that you use Metastock, do you recommend I use this? i have some experience with shares, but have never developed a trading plan and use tech analysis....If I get Metastock, where can I get the data? thanks heaps


----------



## tech/a (1 September 2005)

Well it depends on what you want/expect.

If your expecting that the holy grail will be revealed in how to select that winning trade/s by an educator any educator or by the use of software any software you'll be bitterley disappointed.

Most expect that they will be able to part with X $$s and hey presto PROFIT.
Well that just doesnt happen.

What will Nick do that perhaps others wont.

(1) Keep you in the game.
(2) Teach you what really makes you profitable---consistantly.


Infact he will teach you whatever you *think* you want---as he has a number of courses.

If you ask him to teach you (1) and (2) you'll be so far infront of the field you'll not be asking about software and analysis techniques.

5% are profitable in this business so dont do what the other 95% do!

Thats my opinion for what its worth.


----------



## keebab (2 September 2005)

Hey Darian, 

I did this program about 4 years ago. It may have been updated or changed so please take that into consideration. 

In my opinion the course is too expensive for the amount of time you get. First half is learning about derivatives and how they work. Then the 2nd half goes into the buying, pricing and money management systems. If you are a little slow on the uptake with the first half of the program (and most people are as it's a huge topic), then your ability to comprehend the actual trading system is very limited. 

Having done other courses and read a number of books my understanding of options is much greater now. My advice would be to start with a book or two first and then take the course if you feel you still need training. It's important to understand the downside risks as well which are severely neglected in Claus' program. 

PM me if you want more info or an idea of how his system works. Its quite simplistic and I don't use it to trade but am happy to share concepts. 

I'm also still learning and this forum is a great place to roadtest concepts or share experiences. 

Cheers

MICK


----------



## darian (2 September 2005)

Hi Keebab,
I thought it was a bit expensive...
in his seminar, he talked about criterias to put into a software, and using lines to predict the entry and exit point. How did he get those lines, and what do they mean....do u recommend i use some kind of software to generate those lines....

It would be great if you can give me more information on his system.

Thanks.


----------



## RLN (2 September 2005)

Gerling used to manage money and I believe his annualised return for those 5-years was negative. You don't need to spend that kind of money. Buy some good books, learn about risk management. That should cost you about $200 all up. Keep an eye out for free info here and other forums and you're already ahead by $3800. 

Good luck.


----------



## keebab (2 September 2005)

All he is talking about a pre-made indicators and macros you can load into Metastock. Metastock can then search your watchlist for stocks that fit the criterias. I am assuming that these macros will give you an indication of a level to enter and a level to exit in line with the money management guidelines IE Exit 1/3 @ +30% 2/3 @ 60% Exit completely @ -25% Obviously if you don't buy Metastock then you are kinda stuffed and have to figure out how to apply those formulas to whatever system you are using. 

At the end of the day if there was a formula that could predict accuratly a movement in a stock and therefore a corresponding option to 100% accuracy then everybody would be using it. 

I kinda side with RLN in terms of spending the money on good books and getting stuck in. WayneL and a few of the others can run profit/loss scenarios on any option strategy you come up with so you will know pretty quickly whether or not you are baiting the hook for the sharks. There are a couple of other threads on books to start with. The standard seems to be Louise Bedford, Guy Bower and Chris Tate.  

Hope this helps. 

Cheers

MICK


----------



## darian (2 September 2005)

Thanks so much guys!!! i've been doing some reseach myself in the last couple of days and found that there are an abundant of resources out there to get me started. i just got the Louise Bedford book, started reading a few chapters, very good indeed!!! 

I appreciate your honest opinion!!


----------



## phoenixrising (3 September 2005)

To add to the above so far $4k for course, $1k for Metastock, several hundred a year for data.
Does he or you have a clear idea of capital needed to trade his system?

Do you know the drawdowns of the system (the famed TurtleTraders apparently had DD's of 50% at times)
If you put in say $50k and it droped to $25k how would that affect your psychology? Could you keep trading?

Instruments traded? Options are complex, Futures volatile, Cfd's simple, but care needed with leverage. What's your comfort level with these? (if part of the system) 

Are you computor savy to program Metastock?

Happy trading.


----------



## darian (4 September 2005)

do u need programming skills to use metastock? 
i only have basic computer skills, is that enough?

when i tried installing it, there's a message saying data management cannot be found, does it mean i need to buy data first? 

Thanks.


----------



## tech/a (4 September 2005)

12 yrs ago I couldnt type.

My computer skills are still average.
My Metastock coding skills are adequate for my needs.
The thing with Metastock is that there massive numbers of people who can help out.
Amibroker software has the same support group.

If I can develope a method which returns over 100% P/A then anyone can!!

Just dont expect to do it this year.
Took me 8yrs

Yes you do need a data supplier.


----------



## Happy (4 September 2005)

You can get data from Paritech for just above $150 pa for data after midnight, so it is not too expensive, some sources are free, with no splits, adjustments and name changes as an inconvenience.


----------



## darian (11 September 2005)

Happy,
which sources are for free? and how reliable is the data? 

Darian.


----------



## Happy (11 September 2005)

All addresses are at least year old, seem to be still there, but not sure if same principle (free):
http://www.float.com.au/data

http://www.cooltrader.net/

http://www.stideas.com/ASX Historical Data.htm

I did not use any yet, so cannot tell you but according to Jose (MetaStock and not only MetaStock genius) you only get what you pay for.

With free data, you might not get splits, consolidations and name changes so some of bits and pieces you have to find and do yourself.
This is where payment for Clean Data makes sense, you pay somebody to do the hard yakka and you use the results.

For name changes look:
http://www.asx.com.au/resources/codes/changes/2005.htm


----------

